# Peeing Help!!!



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

The real experts will be her soon... just a quick welcome. There are MANY, MANY great folks here to help, but there's a pretty high price to pay. Most of us demand pictures! We'd love to see them of your great pupper!

Again welcome.

dg


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

At 8 weeks they need to go outside a LOT like every 1/2 hour. It does get better quick so keep the faith. Rubbing the nose in the pee will only make her think you are nuts. The key I found was to take her out on leash to the same spot every time. Praise like she won the Nobel prize when she pees outside. She will get it quickly. Make sure she goes out after getting up from a nap or if she loses interest in playing. Good luck to you.


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello, and welcome! I would recommend keeping your little Bailey in the crate during the times you aren't able to watch her every move. She's still very young and she will need to pee after playing or shortly after drinking a lot of water. Let her roam a little when you know for sure that she is "empty". But at other times it's okay to keep her in the crate. It only takes a second for them to pee on the floor, so it's important that you keep a constant eye on her so that if she does go to pee in the house and you catch her in the act, you can correct her immediately. If you catch her peeing say a firm "no" and scoop her up to bring her outside immediately. Good luck with your girl!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

What worked best for me was keeping Charlie on a leash in the house, wherever I went so did he that way I could catch him starting to pee, I would yell NO and take him outside & praise for peeing outside.
It does get easier as they get older.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hello and Welcome.
First off it will get better I promise. My rule of thumb is right after they wake up, eat or drink, or playing take them outside. While out there after she potties Praise, Praise and basically cheering her on. Your neighbors may think you are crazy but it works SO MUCH BETTER. Dont scold her by rubbing her nose in it. They dont understand that and especially if she did it earlier and you find it later. Think of puppies as a newborn baby they dont know anything. 
A crate is great for when you cant watch her and for her to learn to hold it overnight once she gets alittle older. Put some a sheet over the top to make like a den and it will help her to feel secure. It will get better and positive enforcement is the best way to go.
Now we want pictures of her. LOL


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

The only tip I can offer is just give a little less water. Thats what we had to do for our Katie...then the peeing in the house pretty much stopped. Things will get better  She should be fully house trained by 4-5 months of age.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Nothing to add to the crate, frequent outings and leashed up to you advice. Just make sure you are cleaning the spots she went on with an enzymatic cleaner (Nature's Miracle is available at both Petco and PetSmart) since they tend to go back to the places they already peed on. Regular cleaners take the odor off enough for you but not for them.


----------



## KingofDBN (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement and advice..My computer crashed last week and I have to restock my pictures.. I will get them up ASAP....I am sure you havent heard the last of me yet... I have lots of questions. We'll talk soon!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

13 weeks is still really just a baby! In fact, she'll be a baby for a while yet, so you just need to breathe and realize that she is not old enough yet to have a lot of control over her bladder. 

It's just murphy's law that they will come in and piddle on the floor after you take them out. She's going to learn, it just takes time on her part and patience and routine on your part. Keep a log of when she eats, sleeps, goes to the bathroom (both outside and accidents), plays, etc. You'll start to see the patterns of when she needs to go out and when she is likely to make a mistake. Just remember that yelling or punishing only makes them confused and sad and makes you feel incredibly guilty. If you don't catch her in the act, it's like it never happened in her mind. So go in another room and count to ten if you have to, but clean it up and don't get mad. She won't understand if you do.

I agree wholeheartedly with the advice to put her in her crate when you can't monitor her 100%. And I learned that does not mean wiping the counters in the kitchen while she is playing. It means standing over her while she plays. And even still, you may miss out on her cues and she'll slip up. It's all part of being a puppy and it will get better.

As for cues, pay close attention to what she does right before having an accident. I realized that when Fergus stopped doing whatever he was doing and started walking around the kitchen, he was going to go. So I would leap up and run to the door sing-songing like a crazy woman, "Fergus! Do you need to go outside!?" Keeping it really up beat. I also learned he likes to wait to have his morning tinkle/poop until about 20 minutes after breakfast. I also needed to take him out practically ever 15 minutes from 5PM to 9PM (prime accident time for him).

Just stock up on paper towels and Nature's Miracle and take up meditation!  Then do what I did - ask yourself, "What was I doing when I was 91 days old? Laying in a crib like a lump. This little creature is AMAZING!" Enjoy the puppy time if you can. It'll be over far too soon.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

You've received some excellent advice and there's not a whole lot I can add... but I noticed in your first post you said that it seems she's peeing in the mudroom near the door. I had a situation like this with my boy. He would walk toward the door and immediately squat and pee... no waiting to see if I got the hint, just right to his business. So I started to take any movement in that direction as a sign he needed to go out. I mentally drew a line right about where the livingroom ends and the front hall begins and said "If he crosses that line I'm leashing him and bringing him out." Worked like a charm. 

That said, allow me to say the one thing you really need to hear: IT WILL GET BETTER!! It sounds like you're on the right track... just keep at it!! Good luck!! I"m looking foward to seeing pictures when you're able to post them.

Julie and Jersey


----------

